# Bobcats sign Al Jefferson, Amnesty Tyrus Thomas



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9450469/al-jefferson-sign-charlotte-bobcats-sources-say

late with this. Of course it is kind of a nothing move IMO. We need front court help, but this move does not take us anywhere. Of course it reminds me how much I despise our front office for that moronic Tyrus Thomas trade, which must be one of the worst moves in recent history and stands out even in our history of doing the wrong shit.

Roster as of now is something like this. Not sure who the back up SF is, hard to car much about this team honestly. Looks like they might win 30 games next year I'd guess.

Kemba PG--- Sessions
Gerald SG --Ben Gordon--Jeff Taylor
MKG SF
Zeller PF--Josh McRoberts(re-signed 4/5/13) Jeff Adrien
Jefferson C---Biyombo--Heywood


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Eh, they needed someone offensively competent so that they could run actual sets and had to re-haul the worst front line in the league. The signing doesn't do so much that it takes them out of the top ten of the lottery next year, which is where they want to be, but it should help with the development of the young guys. I don't hate it.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Diable said:


> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9450469/al-jefferson-sign-charlotte-bobcats-sources-say
> 
> late with this. Of course it is kind of a nothing move IMO. We need front court help, but this move does not take us anywhere. Of course it reminds me how much I despise our front office for that moronic Tyrus Thomas trade, which must be one of the worst moves in recent history and stands out even in our history of doing the wrong shit.
> 
> ...


Do they still have Reggie Williams?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Not sure if we re-signed Reggie Williams or not. He is not under contract unless we signed him again.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I just realized Tyrus Thomas is still getting a check from this team. Ah... the wonders of the amnesty clause.


----------

